# Turkey Choke Tube question



## Patman75

Im Looking to pick up a turkey choke tube for my Remington 870 12 gauge. Last year I took a tom with just a modified choke using Remington Nitro turkey 3 inch # 4 shot. It was a 35-40 yard shot, I dropped him but there were bbs in his breast meat. Im looking for a better pattern at longer ranges.

Any suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Patman75 said:


> Im Looking to pick up a turkey choke tube for my Remington 870 12 gauge. Last year I took a tom with just a modified choke using Remington Nitro turkey 3 inch # 4 shot. It was a 35-40 yard shot, I dropped him but there were bbs in his breast meat. Im looking for a better pattern at longer ranges.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


Your always gonna have fliers and thus pellets in the breast unless its a 10-20 yard decapitation and than I actually hold under the neck in the feathers.. 

There is more bang for your buck in shotshells than there is choke tube, but I would be upgrading from the factory modified as your kill last year was more than likely based on odds than having 100 percent certainty in your equipment. 

In lead outside of Longbeard XR, IMO 4s are the most worthless pellet that can be thrown.. Having a gun that is 100 percent capable of killing at any range is matter of pattern density and pellet penetration.. Lead 4s have excessive penetration but due to the small shot count does not have sufficient pattern density to extend range and realize the effect of the extra pellet penetration.. Lead 6s have sufficient penetration to kill every turkey at 40 yards and with 439 pellets make it easier to sustain adequate pattern density and provide wiggle room for a jerked trigger whereas the same loading of lead 4s only contains 266 pellets making it more difficult to attain adequate pattern density. 

As far as choke the sky is the limit, what is budget and what do you intend to shoot.


----------



## Patman75

DEDGOOSE said:


> As far as choke the sky is the limit, what is budget and what do you intend to shoot.


Well I just picked up some gift cards than are burning a hole in my pocket. Mostly Turkey and maybe coyote if a tube can be used for both.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Patman75 said:


> Well I just picked up some gift cards than are burning a hole in my pocket. Mostly Turkey and maybe coyote if a tube can be used for both.


To where? It will limit your choices but if you are talking BP or Cabelas both have some chokes that will work... As far as a combo turkey/yote choke gonna depend on how tight you go with it and what size shot you be shooting for yotes..


----------



## Patman75

I have cards to Bass Pro and GM. But it really doesn't matter were I get the tube from. It is not like I wont use the gift cards on something else.

Actually using this choke tube for coyote is not a big deal. I an AR, 17 hmr and #4 buck shot in my 870 for them.


----------



## duckcommander101

Dedgoose can get you lined in on a choke.

My Dad shoots an 870 and had decent results with the Primos Tightwad, better results with a Jellyhead and a little bit better results with the Hevi Shot choke; all shooting 2 3/4" H13 6s. None of these were huge numbers at 40, but all produced killing patterns and he's killed a few Toms with these setups over the past 10 or 12 years.


----------



## d.winsor

For turkey out of an 870 I would use a .665 choke, you can try the winchester longbeards XR in #5's, at 40 yards out of my gun that combination shot such a tight pattern I cannot hunt with it. If you aim at the turkey head the shot will be in the head. Pattern it and set POA and POI and other than a flyer you shouldn't get much in the breast. Be advised if you flinch you could miss.


----------



## Smith&Brownie

I use remington wingmaster HD turkey/predator. 

3 1/2in #6 federal heavy weight shells. Full choke lookin 60yds no problem!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Patman75 said:


> I have cards to Bass Pro and GM. But it really doesn't matter were I get the tube from. It is not like I wont use the gift cards on something else.
> 
> Actually using this choke tube for coyote is not a big deal. I an AR, 17 hmr and #4 buck shot in my 870 for them.


Gander Mountain stinks for chokes I would use those Gift cards for ammo possibly there.. Out of Bass Pro 

Indian Creek- Top Notch, usually works, best choice but $$$$
Jellyhead- As long as internals have not changed on the Maximum that 660 in the Rem is a monster with the right ammo.. 
Blackout- New choke for BP designed by Carlsons, a few guys have been shooting these with good results.. 

As for ammo, go to Gander look for Longbeard in 6s or Hevi in 6s or 7s even magblend.. With what you WERE shooting any upgrade in ammo or choke is gonna blow away what you had. 

Shoot a side by side between your old combo and what you decide on through a squeaky clean barrel and compare


----------



## Critter

I run a Jellyhead .660 in my 870 and shoot Hevi 13 7s. It is not the tightest choke I have but it puts up a pattern at 40 yards that no bird is walking out of.


----------



## k seigneurie

Truglo has a Remington choke on sale at dicks for $20 bucks. It is ported and at that price you won't be wasting much if you don't like it. I need one for my Versa Max but I can't find anyone that has one in stock.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Smith&Brownie said:


> I use remington wingmaster HD turkey/predator.
> 
> 3 1/2in #6 federal heavy weight shells. Full choke lookin 60yds no problem!


Would love to see true 60 yard patterns


----------



## Patman75

Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning toward getting a jelly head. I was wondering what to do with my two boxes of #4. I think using them on the crows should work. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Patman75 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning toward getting a jelly head. I was wondering what to do with my two boxes of #4. I think using them on the crows should work.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


4s are hell on feral cats.


----------



## Critter

Patman75 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning toward getting a jelly head. I was wondering what to do with my two boxes of #4. I think using them on the crows should work.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's what my buddy does with all of his turkey ammo he has no need for anymore. I can sure tell when he's shooting those instead of the 2 3/4 cheap stuff we usually shoot.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

DEDGOOSE said:


> Would love to see true 60 yard patterns


Indian Creek with Hevi 13 magnum 3'. I know a guy who did a little testing and had very good results with this combo. I use a jelly head on my 870 with Win Supreme 3' 5 shot. Good results to 40 yards but I wouldn't go any further.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

Patman75 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm leaning toward getting a jelly head. I was wondering what to do with my two boxes of #4. I think using them on the crows should work.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pick your choke, get a box each of a few different loads and see which works best for you and your gun.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Indian Creek with Hevi 13 magnum 3'. I know a guy who did a little testing and had very good results with this combo. I use a jelly head on my 870 with Win Supreme 3' 5 shot. Good results to 40 yards but I wouldn't go any further.


When I used to shoot the 12 gauge alot my X2 would do over 200 pellets in a 10 inch circle every shot with Win XTD range 3.5 6s and H 13 3.5 inch 6s at a taped 40 yards.. When you backed the target up 10 yards to 50 I typically experienced 50% reduction in pellet counts.. Shooting other good shooting guns 50% reduction in core density between 40 and 50 became the norm.. The drop off between 50 and 60 I can only assume would be magnified.. 

I am not saying it is impossible, but attaining 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle at a taped 60 yards would be very very difficult with factory ammo..


----------



## marn1186

DedG - I am shooting Winchester #5? Already purchased from last year.....seems like you are big fan of #6? Am I okay with the #5 shots? These are Copperplated lead shot turkey loads Super X by Winchester...

I also just picked up a jellyhead choke..


----------



## mike1965

I like the Remchoke on my 870. I didn't care for the Truglo.


----------

